# This offseason sucks



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Man first off we dont draft anybody in the draft, we lose out on tim thomas, then john salmons and even the chance to trade for steven hunter(i love that guy) and we have all those exceptions, and all we have to come away with it is Eric Piatkowski!! ugghhhh










you wont be seeing any more of this eric, have fun with pat burke! haha


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

1. We tried to move up but no one wanted to deal with us. And/or they wanted Marion and that wasn't happening

2. We didn't like anyone who was at 21, or 27. All 5 guys we were high on were picked. Also saved money in which we thought Thomas would stay for in case we didn't draft anyone.

3. Salmons picked a team he knew he could play more. But he and Hunter would have had similar contracts and probably pushed us up to luxary tax land. Hunter's deal is as horrible as he is.

4. I was indifferent to this signing Piatkowski as well, but at least it's someone to help fill out our bench and who knows maybe he can help us eventually.

5. Offseason isn't over yet, quit *****ing :biggrin: j/k. It isn't over though. We'll probably explore other options.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing myself earlier today. Not so much that it sucks, just that it has been rather boring compared to the last few years where we had brought Nash and Q in and then KT, Bell and the JJ trade. This time around it looks like we will be going into next season with the same roster minus TT (and mb House). I would hate to see our TE go to waste though.

But as it has already been said, it is far from over. I would expect somehting to happen even with Sarvers spending habits. We've got about $59.7 in salary (including Eisley's remainder) and the luxuxry tax doesn't kick in until $65.4. Should give them some money to add something beyond guys in the summer league.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

well i hope you are right. If you aren't im gonna kick your ***


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> 1. We tried to move up but no one wanted to deal with us. And/or they wanted Marion and that wasn't happening
> 
> 2. We didn't like anyone who was at 21, or 27. All 5 guys we were high on were picked. Also saved money in which we thought Thomas would stay for in case we didn't draft anyone.



I still think thats a load of bull. There were plenty of players in the draft that could help us, I maintain that selling draft picks is a terrible move.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

We got extremely lucky last year with Diaw. But that luck won't keep up with Sarver being such a cheap ***.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Preacher said:


> I still think thats a load of bull. There were plenty of players in the draft that could help us, I maintain that selling draft picks is a terrible move.


Perfect example. We passed on Marcus Williams in the draft and the Nets picked him up at #22. In 5 summer league games he is averaging 16.6 pts, 3.4 reb and 8 assts. One of those games he had almost no stats but in the others he has performed well, grabbing 2 double-doubles along the way with two 12 asst games.


----------



## tripleben2002 (Jul 3, 2006)

Well, I wouldn't exactly say this offseason sucks. I believe there was a reason we didn't get TT back, and when you look at it, he did almost the same thing Jim Jackson did for us and Jim didn't get any playing time after his magical year. It would have been very possible TT would've been stuck in the same situation with a healthy Amare and KT considering both of them were injured when he was playing and getting big minutes. With that said, the Suns are currently trying to pick up John Lucas out of OKlahoma State University who played for the Rockets summer league team. He put up about 23 points and 8 assts per game and could be a good backup pg for the suns who can shoot well and defend. There are still a few free agents out there, I would like to see us pickup. Jumaine Jones would fit in nicely here, and I am not sure any other teams are going after him. Marcus Banks, would also be a good pg, but I am not even sure we are trying to get him, he may be out of our price range. I still think if we are able to get a backup pg and Jumaine Jones and trade for someone it would be considered as a great offseason, but with this said I would rather sign all minimum guys and get both Boris and Leandro locked up for five years.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

if the suns only drafted Marcus Williams at 21, every thing would be all good.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Preacher said:


> I still think thats a load of bull. There were plenty of players in the draft that could help us, I maintain that selling draft picks is a terrible move.



Yeah, sure it's a load of bull because as someone mentioned before, we signed Eric Piatkowski to a deal we would've signed 21st pick. I don't know if it's totally true. But if so, why would we do that then??? Yes there were plenty of players who could help us but if it's not anyone you're high on, why do it?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

don't sleep on pike. the man is a clippers legend.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

As long as you have the core of nash, bell, diaw, marion, amare, and barbosa of the bench, this team will make the finals.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, sure it's a load of bull because as someone mentioned before, we signed Eric Piatkowski to a deal we would've signed 21st pick. I don't know if it's totally true. But if so, why would we do that then??? Yes there were plenty of players who could help us but if it's not anyone you're high on, why do it?



You do it because you need to fill out a roster with cheap athletic players. Look at what we're doing now, we need a couple more players for cheap. We could have picked an athlete at #27 and tried to develop him; or select someone foriegn leave him oversees and see if he can make something of himself. 

I'm not so frustrated with #21 (even though we need a backup PG and the best PG prospect in the draft fell to us) because we got a future first rounder for it; but we gave our latter pick away for money. Thats inexcusable in my opinion. There were still shooters available and still athletes available.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

i woulda liked steve novak at #27, i think he was taken around 30-45, this guy is 6 10 and can shoot the 3 lights out, although thats pretty much it, he would have been a very good pick-up to come in and score, score, score, getting looks from nash for the next few seasons


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I thought if the Suns had re-signed Tim Thomas, drafted Marcus Williams, re-signed Eddie House (which can still happen), and made all of the moves they already have made they would be the clear favorites to win it all in 2007. Now I'm not so sure. I mean-who could have beat this team? 13 players that can all contribute. No depth issues like last year, a backup PG (Williams), a PF/C three man rotation of Stoudemire, KT, and TT. Thatteam would've been unstoppable, but instead the Suns looked to the future instead of trying to win now.

PG: Steve Nash/Marcus Williams/Eddie House
SG: Raja Bell/Leandro Barbosa 
SF: Shawn Marion/James Jones/Eric Piatkowski
PF: Tim Thomas/Boris Diaw
C: Amare Stoudemire/Kurt Thomas/Pat Burke

Instead of that the team is now this and depth becomes an issue.
PG: Steve Nash/Leandro Barbosa 
SG: Raja Bell/Leandro Barbosa 
SF: Shawn Marion/James Jones/Eric Piatkowski
PF: Kurt Thomas/Boris Diaw
C: Amare Stoudemire/Pat Burke


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

you guys should have drafted marcus.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

I think we should have drafted him too. How many PGs can run the break like Nash? Not many.....D'Antoni was talking about him like the league is full of PGs who fast break up and down the floor when he said "Oh we felt he was a halfcourt guy". We need someone who can run halfcourt sets! Every time Nash goes out, theres noone who can run the break like him, so we have to slowdown and run halfcourt sets...the perfect back up.


----------

